# Rate My Naked Bottom (RMNB)



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Inspired by the Rate My Brew Slurry thread, I thought we could do with a thread to rate our naked bottoms. I'll kick us off (couple of jets towards the end (horrors!!)). Any advice or thoughts appreciated and I look forward to rating your bottoms.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Great idea. I've just started getting my naked bottom out so I'll be a frequent visitor


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

It won't take much for the forum to get their bottoms out...

Pushing on an open door there


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ian's just going to video mine now . . .


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Ian's just going to video mine now . . .


Wide angle lens ?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Well I for one am shocked by all this innuendo...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Inspired by the Rate My Brew Slurry thread, I thought we could do with a thread to rate our naked bottoms. I'll kick us off (couple of jets towards the end (horrors!!)). Any advice or thoughts appreciated and I look forward to rating your bottoms.


Yes use scales...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Wide angle lens ?


Some folk are so brave when they are 100 odd miles away . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No scales here seeing as we are just showing the bottomless action . . . the vid isn't upside-down before you comment, Snake


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Well I for one am shocked by all this innuendo...


Ian commented there has been far too much talk of bottoms in our household recently . . .


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes use scales...


Excellent advice, I always use scales but unfortunately I couldn't fit them on the Classic's drip tray without obscuring my naked bottom.. I did one with scales (18 to 36 in 31 seconds) checked where it came on the shot glass and pulled this one without scales but stopped at the same point on the glass. Was 2 grams out but was still pretty good in a latte!! My Espresso game has increased incredibly since using scales so I'm all over it...


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

In fact, here is the obscured bottom shot for your perusal


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


>


 It even sounds delicious


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Levers and pressure profiling machines should be banned from this thread.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

18g in 37.6g out in 27 seconds. Used the feldgrind for 'spro for the first time. Have to say it does a lovely job. Need to go a touch finer but happy with it. Very fluffy grinds and easy to level out. Will continue to experiment.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

This isn't the first time I have exposed my bottom.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

CageyH said:


> This isn't the first time I have exposed my bottom.


Gutted, error occurred, was looking forward to seeing it...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I bet you was,haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerben said:


> 18g in 37.6g out in 27 seconds. Used the feldgrind for 'spro for the first time. Have to say it does a lovely job. Need to go a touch finer but happy with it. Very fluffy grinds and easy to level out. Will continue to experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did it taste ?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Jon_Foster said:


> Gutted, error occurred, was looking forward to seeing it...


Fixed....


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> how did it taste ?


pretty sharp but drinkable. Tightened it up and made a better balanced one afterwards


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

a shade under 18g in (see muppetry thread) 38g out in around 30 seconds. Added a touch of hot water and a dash of milk and very nice it was too. Bean is curve's Brazilian. Used the feldgrind


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

GingerBen said:


>


nom nom nom


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I need to get one of these done soon.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

16g 39g 25s 6 bar

8.60 21.34%

Ground on EK, stirred in container, dumped into pf, slight nutation, medium tamp

This is quite a slow shot, usually around 20s tastes best on my setup. Usually looks messier then this too. Will post one of these sometime.

Crankhouse LSOL - tasted really good!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

fluffles said:


> https://youtu.be/OSTtzcLx8vs
> 
> 16g 39g 25s 6 bar
> 
> ...


Link not working for me... :/


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:



> Link not working for me... :/


Try again, should work this time


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

It still says 404 not found for me









If you have it listed as private this may be the problem.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Muska said:


> It still says 404 not found for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

works if you delete the 
off the end of the url... (





)


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

fluffles said:


>


Lovely, excellent cups as well


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

My contribution:






Inside cup:










Touch of milk:


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

igm45 said:


> My contribution:


Very nice, really cool vid too!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

GingerBen said:


> Bean is curve's Brazilian.


Is that the Ecoagricola? If so, I've been dosing 17 into 59 over 40 secs (ek, obvs) with maaad orange cola vibes.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Is that the Ecoagricola? If so, I've been dosing 17 into 59 over 40 secs (ek, obvs) with maaad orange cola vibes.


yes it is. Sounds good. Not sure I could get that far without it going bitter. Finished it now so will never know lol


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

GingerBen said:


> yes it is. Sounds good. Not sure I could get that far without it going bitter. Finished it now so will never know lol


Bloody good Brazil though


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Bloody good Brazil though


very nice indeed. Punched through milk no problem with plenty of body but wasn't ever bitter or over the top


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Here it is mine on Vesuvius with VST 18, using March LSOL

Grinder is my loved F64evo.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

With the ramping up and down sounds cool. oh my machine is so last year,haha


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

iulianato said:


> Here it is mine on Vesuvius with VST 18, using March LSOL
> 
> Grinder is my loved F64evo.


Such a beautiful machine, love the sound it going through the gears


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iulianato said:


> Here it is mine on Vesuvius with VST 18, using March LSOL
> 
> Grinder is my loved F64evo.


DO you want some feedback ? First how didi it taste? Second you have some dead spots there that if the shot is imbalanced then thats what I would be looking at.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

It would be interesting if people posted grinder and distribution technique with the videos


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> DO you want some feedback ? First how didi it taste? Second you have some dead spots there that if the shot is imbalanced then thats what I would be looking at.


Yes, feedback needed, thanks. I distribute using londonium distribution funnel and londonium distribution whisk, then level with the cheap Amazon leveling tool, and tamp with a Torr 58.3mm.

It was a bit too bitter for me indeed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iulianato said:


> Yes, feedback needed, thanks. I distribute using londonium distribution funnel and londonium distribution whisk, then level with the cheap Amazon leveling tool, and tamp with a Torr 58.3mm.
> 
> It was a bit too bitter for me indeed.


What was the coffee and notes from the roaster.

How much coffee in and out was it ?

Whats your pressure profile and temp?


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> What was the coffee and notes from the roaster.
> 
> How much coffee in and out was it ?
> 
> Whats your pressure profile and temp?


- The coffee is LSOL March - notes and origin not yet revealed and it needs very fine grind.

- 18g in 39 out

- Pressure profile is

Time (S)- Bar Pressure

12 - 2.0

12 - 9.0

6 - 8.0

6- 7.0

4- 6.0

3- 4.0

3- 2.0

46 sec. total time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iulianato said:


> - The coffee is LSOL March - notes and origin not yet revealed and it needs very fine grind.
> 
> - 18g in 39 out
> 
> ...


Ok thanks , you may be getting the grapefruit notes i see other people posting as bitter , hard to tell.

I would think it wold be hard to hit nominal over extraction at that brew ratio . Prep video would be good also.

I see people struggling a little with this coffee as espresso on the LSOL thread , is there one you know what it taste like .

Personally id try increasing the brew ratio 18> 50 and see how this tastes, try not too think too much about the pressure profile , for me the right grind and brew ratio was always the key to taste , then you can finesse the pressure profile ( in all honesty the lever profile I never found that useful but i wouldn't go changing things for the sake of it now )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Try upping the temperature


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Ah, the temp, I tried the other day 95degC and did not liked it so back to 93 now.

This is the only profile I use now.

Ill try to get a video of my routine.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Here is the video with my routine. I know, the tamping needs improvement....

Feedback, please.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

That is the longest pour I ever had and I do not necessarily like it but before that I had a 18g>50g and it was good - less bitter with fruits acidity.

Edit: no, this one in the video is 18>50 and after I had another one 18>60 which was too thin for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iulianato said:


> That is the longest pour I ever had and I do not necessarily like it but before that I had a 18g>50g and it was good - less bitter with fruits acidity.
> 
> Edit: no, this one in the video is 18>50 and after I had another one 18>60 which was too thin for me.


Why did you change the pour from the one you liked?


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why did you change the pour from the one you liked?


That is due to grinders retention. First grind will be the result of old settings grind and new setting grind - this was 18>50. The next grind was 18>60s with same setting but less or no exchange.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Any thoughts on the technique?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iulianato said:


> Any thoughts on the technique?


How did it taste? Tamp possibly looks a little uneven and hard but I am guessing .

Its hard to tell that kind of micro channeling can be a result of too fine or poor distribution but you look like your doing alot of good stuff.

Re the ocd spin it a couple of times in one direction anything else is pointless .


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

iulianato said:


> Any thoughts on the technique?


You could try grinding into a separate container and mixing in there, then dump into PF, gentle sideways taps then tamp. There has been some talk from Scott Rao and the feedback they get from Decent Espresso machines that suggests this is more consistent and less likely to channel than mixing in the portafilter. I think the general theory is to manipulate as little as possible in the actual PF. No guarantees, but worth a try.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

I just tried this this morning and that shot ended in the sink. Because grind is so fine, while shaking in a container it compacts and got compaced (clumps) in the pf.

After that I insisted with stirring distribution in the pf and I got better results. 2 of 5 shots were really good.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hasbean SSSSS 18g into 36.2g very fine grind, just off chirping on the M3. Long pre-infusion and a ramp down at the end. Total shot time of 77 seconds. Previous to this I did a faster 40 odd seconds shot that was quite light and clean in flavour, hitting the tasting notes. I wanted to push this to see how it went and got a darker shot. Not the best taste, but it's nice to experiment.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Rhys said:


>


I got some sweetshop a couple of weeks ago, my first shot when dialling in took about 80 but was really tasty, only problem was my Gaggia Classic sounded like it might blow...


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Just bought a naked PF for my Piccino. Think it came with a 21g basket. First shot I used 16gm beans (as I usually use a double shot basket) - shot came out perfect. Then I remembered it was a triple basket so used more beans (21gm). 2 successive shots have had hot water pouring down the sides out of the PF into the cup. WTF!? Grind and tamp are the same as for my double shot PF. Is it too much coffee? Cheers guys!


----------

